# Азаренка - Радваньска



## CKM367

Есть такая белорусская теннисистка Виктория Азаренка - так пишется ее фамилия по-белорусски (потому что 'о' в белорусском всегда ударное, и по-другому не напишешь). По-русски ее фамилию часто пишут "Азаренко", но часто и "Азаренка". Как склонять ее фамилию во втором случае?
И она часто играет с другой теннисисткой, которую зовут Агнешка Радваньска. Как склонять "Радваньска"? Играет с Агнешкой Радваньской? Или с Агнешкой Радваньска?
Кстати, мы привыкли говорить "полонез Огинского", "правительство Пилсудского", "сабля Володыевского". Может быть, в свете современных тенденций, пора переходить на "полонез Огински"?


----------



## gvozd

http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_482



> Все фамилии, кончающиеся на неударное _а _после согласных, склоняются по первому склонению: _Рибера — Риберы, Рибере, Риберу, Риберой, Сенека — Сенеки _и т.д.; так же склоняются _Кафка, Спиноза, Сметана, Петрарка, Куросава, Глинка, Дейнека, Гулыга, Олеша, Нагнибеда, Окуджава _и
> др. *Все такие фамилии, независимо от происхождения, являются
> морфологически членимыми в русском языке, т. е. в них выделяется
> окончание -а.*


----------



## ahvalj

А почему вообще возникает вопрос о несклонении?


----------



## Maroseika

CKM367 said:


> По-русски ее  фамилию часто пишут "Азаренко", но часто и "Азаренка". Как склонять ее  фамилию во втором случае?
> И она часто играет с другой теннисисткой, которую зовут Агнешка  Радваньска. Как склонять "Радваньска"? Играет с Агнешкой Радваньской?  Или с Агнешкой Радваньска?



Вы же сами пишете, что "Азаренка" - написание в белорусской орфографии. По-русски правильно только "Азаренко", так что проблемы со склонением нет - эта фамилия по правилам русского языка не склоняется.

Со славянскими фамилиями на -ски/-ска сложнее. Существуют две традиции:
 - передавать всегда в неизменном виде и не склонять;
- склонять по типу склонения на -ский/-ская (часто при этом в именительном падеже фамилия сохраняет исконное окончание -ски/-ска).


----------



## gvozd

Да и вообще, в Википедии написано Вікторыя Фёдараўна Азаранка_._


----------



## CKM367

Maroseika said:


> По-русски правильно только "Азаренко"



Это не очевидно. Сейчас принято имена транслитерировать. Кстати, как вы по-русски напишете фамилию датской теннисистки Wozniacki? Возняцки или Возниаки? И как ее склонять?


----------



## CKM367

ahvalj said:


> А почему вообще возникает вопрос о несклонении?


 Просто потому, что спортивные комментаторы склоняют Азаренко и не склоняют Радваньска. "Подача переходит к Азаренке", "подача переходит к Агнешке Радванска"


----------



## gvozd

CKM367 said:


> Это не очевидно. Сейчас принято имена транслитерировать.



Каким таким образом можно транслитерировать "Азаранка" в "Азаренка"???


----------



## CKM367

gvozd said:


> Да и вообще, в Википедии написано Вікторыя Фёдараўна Азаранка_._



А на всех международных соревнованиях она фигурирует как Victoria Azarenka. Наверное, она сама так записывается. И транслитерируется на русский из этой латиницы.


----------



## Maroseika

CKM367 said:


> Это не очевидно. Сейчас принято имена транслитерировать. Кстати, как вы по-русски напишете фамилию датской теннисистки Wozniacki? Возняцки или Возниаки? И как ее склонять?



Мне кажется, это не совсем тот случай. Фамилия Азаренко - общая для белорусского и русского народов, поэтому вопрос только в том, какую орфографию применить, то есть какой из уже имеющихся в обоих языках вариантов выбрать. С иностранными же фамилиями действительно возникает вопрос - какую систему транслитерации использовать, какова история конкретной фамилии или и т.п. С той же Wozniacki, например: Возняцка или Возняцки? Каролина или Каролин? Международный узус решил, что она Каролин Возняцки/Возняки, как бы странно это ни звучало для славянского уха.




> А на всех международных соревнованиях она фигурирует как Azarenka


И это логично, ведь транслитерируют белорусскую фамилию в белорусском написании, а не русскую в русском.


----------



## gvozd

CKM367 said:


> А на всех международных соревнованиях она фигурирует как Victoria Azarenka. Наверное, она сама так записывается. И транслитерируется на русский из этой латиницы.



Это английский стиль написания иностранных фамилий, как я понял из Википедии. В немецкой версии Вики её фамилия фигурирует как Asaranka, в итальянской как Azaranka. И у нас есть традиции написания иностранных фамилий, так что по-русски - Азаренко.


----------



## CKM367

Maroseika said:


> И это логично, ведь транслитерируют белорусскую фамилию в белорусском написании, а не русскую в русском.



Не совсем так. В белорусском написании она Азаранка, так что должна бы транслитерироваться как Azaranka.


----------



## Maroseika

CKM367 said:


> Не совсем так. В белорусском написании она Азаранка, так что должна бы транслитерироваться как Azaranka.



Тогда да, безобразие. Смесь русского с белорусским.


----------



## CKM367

Maroseika said:


> Тогда да, безобразие. Смесь русского с белорусским.



А фамилия-то украинская.


----------



## gvozd

CKM367 said:


> Это не очевидно. Сейчас принято имена транслитерировать.



Кстати. Если принято, почему у нас президент Белоруссии Лукашенко, а не Лукашэнка? Буквы а и э есть и у нас и у них.


----------



## CKM367

Похоже, транслитерируют только в латиницу. Так Саркоши  стал Саркози, Шорош стал Сорос, Береговой стал Береговуа, Сабрас стал Сампрас и т. п.  Боюсь, что тут нет ни правила, ни традиции. Что же делать? Создавать традицию?


----------



## gvozd

CKM367 said:


> Что же делать?



Искать готовые ответы в источниках, заслуживающих доверия. Только и всего. В современных, конечно, источниках. К примеру, раньше штангист Пол Эндерсон был почему-то Паулем Андерсоном.


----------



## CKM367

gvozd said:


> Искать готовые ответы в источниках, заслуживающих доверия. Только и всего. В современных, конечно, источниках. К примеру, раньше штангист Пол Эндерсон был почему-то Паулем Андерсоном.



И что говорят заслуживающие доверия современные источники, почему президент Белоруссии Александр Григорьевич Лукашенко, а не Аляксандр Рыгоравич Лукашенка? А физик Майкл Фарадей, а не Михаил Фаради?



gvozd said:


> К примеру, раньше штангист Пол Эндерсон был почему-то Паулем Андерсоном.



По моему, штангист и до сих пор Андерсон, как и баскетболист Алан Андерсон, а не Элэн Эндерсон.


----------



## gvozd

CKM367 said:


> И что говорят заслуживающие доверия современные источники



О "почему" я речи не вёл. Я имел в виду "как" (принято писать).


----------

